# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  DHB: Zwischen Sternstunde und Auslaufmodell

## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
 ich habe mit untenstehendem Schaubild eine kleine Homburger Studie dokumentiert. Ihr liegen die im Forum dokumentierten Krankheitsprofile der Benutzer zugrunde, die als Ersttherapie die DHB gewählt haben. Ca. 30 solcher DHB-Patienten konnte ich finden und das Ergebnis ist nicht uninteressant.

 Jeder Balken steht für einen Patienten. In blauer Farbe im Balkendiagramm sind die DHB-Therapiejahre abgebildet, die rote Farbe kennzeichnet die Jahre nicht-invasiver Therapien. also adjuvante oder Nachfolgemaßnahmen (Chemo oder erneuter HB-Zyklus), während die grüne Farbe die Anwendung invasiver Therapien (RP oder RT) nach Progression oder DHB-Abbruch aus anderen Gründen abbildet. Die Therapiejahre ab DHB-Beginn sind von links nach rechts mit abnehmender Anzahl gestaffelt (von Startjahr 1999 bis 2006) und teilweise gerundet dargestellt.



Der aufmerksame Betrachter kann den einen oder anderen Forumsteilnehmer in der Balkensequenz wiederfinden: die 4 ersten sind cligensa, helmut(i), jürg (HB2) und RalfD. Die Nr. 30 hinten ist Knut, Hutschi die Nr. 22, Reinardo die Nr. 13. Immerhin haben es nach dieser Statistik 7 Patienten (malte2, peer1, DieterV, FrankS, horst a, Günter, Peter Ertl) geschafft, nunmehr 7 Jahre ohne erneuten DHB-Zyklus oder eine andere Nachfolgetherapie auszukommen. Dies ist durchaus beachtlich und nach neuesten Klarstellungen hier im Forum darf man diese Patienten als geheilt bezeichnen ohne gleich der Engstirnigkeit und Unverbesserlichkeit bezichtigt zu werden. Allerdings würde ich hier nicht beschönigend von Heilung sprechen, genauso wenig wie ich dies bei 7 Jahren Rezidivfreiheit nach RP tun würde. Für manche Professoren scheint die Heilung schon nach 5 Jahren erreicht und dies scheint mir doch Augenwischerei.
Interessant ist weiterhin die Feststellung, dass unter den glorreichen Sieben über die Hälfte eine Gleason-Summe von 7 als Ausgangswert hatte, einer sogar 4+3, bei den übrigen 3 war der Wert 3+3. Für mich zumindest war dies überraschend, da diverse Forums-Beiträge den Eindruck vermittelt hatten, die DHB sei erfolgversprechend allenfalls bei GS 6 oder geringer. Leibowitz selbst hatte dies schon immer anders gesehen und auch dokumentiert. Umso mehr darf man gespannt sein auf die Ergebnisse, die sich aus Homburger DHB-Studie ergeben, die hoffentlich noch lebt und nicht auf Eis gelegt wurde.

 Ein weiteres Schaubild zeigt das Patientensample ohne den Risikoanteil (GS > 7, PSA > 20). Erwartungsgemäß zeigt sich hier die DHB effizienter. 3 Abbrecher wurden nicht aufgeführt, bei denen ein weiterer positiver DHB-Verlauf keineswegs auszuschließen war. Helmut(i) ganz links wurde dabei nicht den Abbrechern zugerechnet.
 


Die prozentuale Umrechnung des obigen Diagramms nach 7-jährigem (n=9), 6-jährigem (n=12), 5-jährigem (n=16) und 4-jährigem (n=17) follow-up ergibt für die entsprechenden Patientengruppen den folgenden Überblick:
 


Die Schaubilder zeigen aber auch eine Abnahme der Attraktivität der DHB/PADT bei Neuerkrankten der letzten Jahre, soweit diese Zahlen unter dieser Fragestellung eine Aussage erlauben. Diese Abnahme ist nachvollziehbar, da sich die DHB und ihr früher überhöhter Stellenwert im BPS massivster Kritik ausgesetzt sah, die bis heute andauert. Mit der teilweise berechtigten Kritik scheint jedoch das Kind mit dem Bade ausgeschüttet worden zu sein. Wer dies im BPS erreichen wollte hatte zweifellos erfolgreich agiert. Kurioserweise kann sich die inhaltliche DHB-Kritik keineswegs durch die obigen DHB-Verläufe bestätigt sehen. Es ist von daher kein Zufall, wenn die Kritiker mit 2 oder 3 negativen Fallbeispielen zu argumentieren versuchen. Sollte die Homburger Studie zu ähnlichen wie den oben dokumentierten Ergebnissen kommen, liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass die Kritiker primär emotional und in Unkenntnis der Datenlage agieren. Leibowitz wäre mit seinen beargwöhnten privaten Statistiken zumindest teilweise rehabilitiert. Man muss allerdings zugestehen, 7 Jahre progressionsfreie Zeit sind noch zu gering, um fundierte Aussagen machen zu können. Auch genügt das obige Patientensample keines den wissenschaftlichen Ansprüchen an Repräsentativität.

Hier im Forum wurde teilweise argumentiert, die nach dem Leibowitzprotokoll erfolgreich Therapierten hätten eine diploide DNA-Verteilung und man folgerte, diese Patienten hätten auch Active Surveillance als Therapie wählen können. Die DHB sei deshalb ein Auslaufmodell. Ich halte diesen Standpunkt für spekulativ, denn es gibt keinerlei systematische Belege hierfür. In der zytometrischen Literatur wird keineswegs behauptet, dass nur diploide Tumoren hormonsensibel und einer Hormontherapie zugänglich sind. Auch tretraploide Tumoranteile gelten als hormonempfindlich und es werden genug Beispiele angeführt, in denen unter ADT selbst solche Verteilungen zur Regression kommen.

Die therapeutische Potenz einer PADT/DHB geht aufgrund ihrer apoptotischen Fähigkeit, also der Faähigkeit Zellen abzutöten, weit über die Möglichkeiten des Active Surveillance hinaus. Die These vom Auslaufmodell leugnet letzten Endes diesen relevanten Unterschied. Eine DHB/PADT kann deshalb auch durchaus selbst bei Gleason 3+4 oder gar 4+3 über Jahre erfolgreich sein, für die eine AS-Empfehlung nicht unbedingt angebracht erscheint. Eine DHB/PADT kann aber auch bei einem Gleason 3+3 oder diploider Verteilung zu Mißerfolgen führen. Da gibt es keine Sicherheit. Bonkhoff bemerkt richtig: _Prostatakarzinome der Kategorie 3 + 3 und 3 + 4 sind überwiegend diploid, aber auch hier gibt es seltene Ausnahmen. Der Umkehrschluss, dass alle diploiden Karzinome insignifikant sind oder keiner definitiven Therapie bedürfen, ist dagegen nicht zulässig._"
Natürlich gilt es zuvorderst, die Kenngrößen zu prüfen, die für AS sprechen. AS sollte immer Vorrang haben, wenn sie angesagt ist. Insofern krallt sich die AS einen Teil des potentiellen PADT/DHB-Klientels und das ist gut so. Diploidität spricht für AS, da diese i.d.R. mit einem niedrigen Proliferationsfaktor bzw. einer hohen PSA-VZ korrespondiert. Die Frage ist, was wäre zu empfehlen bei GS 6 oder 7, wenn AS nicht angesagt ist oder wenn sich eine Progression zeigt? Jetzt schon zeigt sich im Forum, dass potentielle AS-Kandidaten befürchten, die WW-Situation psychisch nicht verkraften zu können. Ich halte es nach wie vor nicht für richtig, dann v.a. in der RP, der RT oder anderen invasiven Therapien die Alternativen zu sehen und eine PADT/DHB nicht einmal als vielversprechende Einstiegs- oder AS-Folgeoption zu erkennen. Hier hat im BPS und im Forum im Zuge der DHB-Kritik ein unglückliches Roll-back stattgefunden. Die PADT/DHB braucht offensichtlich noch Zeit, um wieder mehr Attraktivität zu finden. Wenn in Japan nahezu 60% der PK-Erkrankten diese Möglichkeit nutzen, kann diese nicht schlecht sein.
 Wenigstens wird heute mit dem Schwerpunkt AS eine zukunftsträchtige therapeutische Strategie in den Vordergrund gerückt und die Ploidiebestimmung ist hierbei ein wichtiges diagnostisches Instrument, auch wenn diese Erkenntnis bislang weitgehend ignoriert wird. 

Grüße aus Rudersberg 
Hartmut

   Aus einem Forumsbeitrag vom 11.3.2008:
_   Ich habe auch allerhand über Leibowitz/Tucker gelesen, was mich nachdenklich macht, auch viele Verrisse, von denen ich nicht einschätzen kann, ob man sie ernst nehmen muss oder ob sie die leider häufig Häme unter Kollegen sind._

----------


## Schorschel

Sehr beeindruckend, lieber Hartmut- sowohl die Ergebnisse, als auch die Art Deiner Aufbereitung des Ganzen!

Ich werde mir das heute Abend noch einmal in Ruhe zu Gemüte führen, aber schon jetzt vielen Dank für die Arbeit, die Du da hineingesteckt hast!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hartmuth.
 Da hast Du eine gedanklich und technisch perfekte Analyse geliefert, und viele meiner Gedanken finde ich bei Dir bestaetigt. Ich finde es auch bedauerlich, dass die DHB/Leibowitz seitens des BPS nicht mehr vertreten wird, glaube aber, dass dies keine sachlichen, sondern politische Gruende hat. Man will in den Gremien, bei Konferenzen usw. "dabei" sein, und das geht nicht ohne Anpassung an herrschende Lehrmeinung. Aber wer nicht anstossen will,  bewegt auch nichts. Das ist fuer uns schade, denn als Einzelkaempfer koennen wir im Bemuehen um bessere Diagnostik und Therapie nichts bewegen. Ich hoffe noch, dass aus den Reihen der Selbsthilfegruppen sich irgendwann Kraefte formieren werden, welche  klare Forderungen aufstellen  und diese gegenueber der  Aerzteschaft  oeffentlichkeitswirksam  und konfrontativ vertreten werden.

In einem Beitrag habe ich vor Tagen gelesen, dass allen Krebserkrankungen gemeinsam ist die Abweichung in den Chromosomen  und dass das Ausmass der Abweichungen bestimmend ist fuer Malignitaet und Prognose. Das wird bei anderen Krebserkrankungen auch  so richtig gesehen, nur beim Prostatakrebs glaubt die Aerzteschaft auf das diagnostische Instrument der DNA-Analyse verzichten zu koennen zugunsten eines der subjektiven Beurteilung unterliegenden Gleason-Score, welcher mittels einer Stanzbiopsie zu bestimmen ist, welche letztere ein Relikt aus einer Zeit ist, als die Medizin noch keine Reinlichkeit kannte.
Die DNA-Analyse - mittels Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie - reicht auch vollkommen aus, um vorherzusagen, ob eine Aktive Ueberwachung  moeglich oder eine DHB/Leibowitz Aussicht auf langfristige Stabilisierung hat.  Die ganzen Umstaende und Erschwernisse, die  in Bad Reichenhall fuer Active Surveillance  von den massgeblichen Vertretern postuliert wurden, sind nichts als Spoekes und dienen nur dazu, den Aerzten die Kundschaft zu erhalten. 

Was nun die Hormontherapie anbelangt, so trifft diese in der Mehrzahl der Faelle auf eine nicht homogene Zellpopulation. Vernichtet man die hoch differenzierten Anteile, bleiben die gering differenzierten Anteile uebrig. Das ist doch so logisch wie 3 - 2 = 1. 1 ist agressiver als 3 und 2, waechst dann schneller. Die Malignitaet verschlechtert sich durch Hormontherapie, sofern man sie so bedenkenlos verordnet, wie dies z.Zt. geschieht. Leute, die ohne Begleittheraoie, wie Leibowitz es vorsieht oder ohne eine kurative Anschlusstherapie wie z.B. einer gut fokussierten Bestrahlung  nur einen zweiten Zyklus DHB machen, werden sich wundern, was  sich dann bei ihnen entwickelt. Das Erreichen eines PSA-Nadirs wird zwar  immer als erstebenswertes Ziel und als Therapieerfolg gewertet, verbirgt aber nur ein Krebspotential, das im PSA-Wert keinen Ausdruck findet.  Und so therapieren unsere Aerzte mit dem "hormonresistenten Prostatakrebs"  dann letztendlich einen Krankheitszustand, den sie mit unbedachter Hormontherapie selbst erzeugt haben.
Es geht also nicht (nur) um die DHB nach dem Protokoll von Bob Leibowitz, sondern um die Hormontherapie insgesamt. Und da haben die Cytopathologen um Tribukait die richtigen Hinweise geliefert.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Reinardo,
als AS-Aspirant zerbreche ich mir den Kopf was Du wohl mit " Die ganzen Umstände und Erschwernisse die in Bad R. für AS postuliert wurden sind nichts als Spoekes.....etc." gemeint haben könntest. Kannst Du mir mal auf die Sprünge helfen?
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Jürgen,



> die in Bad Reichenhall fuer Active Surveillance von den massgeblichen Vertretern postuliert wurden, sind nichts als Spoekes und dienen nur dazu, den Aerzten die Kundschaft zu erhalten.


Mit Spoekes meinte Er *dies* aber selbs wenn es nur die halbe Wahrheit wäre, würde es uns doch einiges bringen!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo marsjuerg,

 Helmut hat Dir schon einen Hinweis gegeben.

Wir muessen davon ausgehen, dass die behandelnde Urologie eine Active Surveillance nicht will. Als vor 2 Jahren bei einem Kongress in Berlin Professor Miller von der Charite gesprochen hatte und Christian Ligensa vom BPS die "Uebertherapie" in die Diskussion brachte, antwortete Professor Miller sinngemaess: " Was heisst hier Uebertherapie? Wir machen Uebertherapie, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein." Das sagt doch alles.

Wenn Du wissen willst, wie man es bei anderen viel agressiveren Krebserkrankungen macht, kannst Du in Prof. Boeckings Buch "Mit Zellen statt Skalpellen" nachlesen, zu dem ich auch eine Buchbesprechung mit Internet-PDF-Adresse ins Forum gestellt hatte. In dem Buch gibt es auch ein Beispiel zu Prostatakrebs.
Um nach Feststellen eines nachhaltig erhoehten PSA-Wertes  einen PK zu diagnostizieren, ist es ausreichend, aus allen Bereichen der Prostata mittels einer Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie (Komplikationsrate 0.9%) Zellen zu entnehmen und eine DNA-Analyse zu erstellen. Diese ergibt ein  Ja-nein-Ergebnis und eine objektive Bestimmung der Agressivitaet. Ist das Ergebnis peridiploid, d.h. die Abweichung der Zell-Chromosomen vom Normalen ist nur gering, kann zu einer abwartenden Verhaltensweise geraten werden. Es genuegt dann eine jaehrliche FNAB-Rebiopsie. 

Jeden Verdachtsfall hingegen, wie das z.Zt. geschieht, einer Stanzbiopsie (Komplikationsrate 19.8%) zu unterziehen, halte ich (und andere auch) fuer einen Anachronismus. Wie die Komplikationsrate schon zeigt, sind Stanzbiopsien, die vom ungereinigten Darm aus erfolgen, gefaehrlich, fuehren fast immer zu Blutungen, oft zu Entzuendungen und manchmal zu Infektionen bis hin zu lebensgefaehrlcher Sepsis. Es wurde auch vermutet, u.a. von Hackethal, dass das Herumstechen in der Krebsgeschwulst massive Steuung von Krebszellen in Blut und Lymphe ausloest, die zu Mikrometastasen und zu Rezidiven nach Prostatektomien fuehren koennen.
Ich habe bei meiner Diagnose aus Unkenntnis eine Stanzbiopsie machen lassen, wuerde das mit jetzigem Wissensstand nicht mehr machen lassen , und schon gar nicht regelmaessigen Stanz-Rebiopsien mich unterziehen, wie in Bad Reichenhall vorgetragen (und vom BPS-Vertreter unwidersprochen)  als Voraussetzung fuer Active Surveillance vorgeschlagen wurde.
Ich habe bisher zweimal eine FNAB-Rebiopsie bei mir machen lasssen, einmal bei Dr. Al-Abadi in Berlin, und die zweite bei Dr. Bliemeister in Luetjensee bei Hamburg. Das war kein Problem, keine Blutungen, keine Schmerzen, nichts.  Die objektiv ermittelten DNA-Ergebnisse sagen mir und dem beurteilenden Urologen viel mehr als der per Stanzbiopsie subjektiv festgestellte Gleason-Wert, der sich seit der Erstdiagnose ja auch geaendert hat.

Eine Sache, die einfach und erreichbar ist, auch fuer Kassenpatienten, kann man auch mit allen moeglichen Bedenken und Vorbehalten so kompliziert machen, dass sie nicht mehr machbar erscheint, z.B. wenn man sich glaubt absichern zu muessen gegen ganz seltene Sonderformen von Prostatkrebs. Dass  da in Bad Reichenhall keine Stimme der Skepsis und des Protestes zu hoeren war (jedenfalls nicht auf dem Video), insbes. aus den Reihen des BPS und der SHGs,  das stimmt mich fuer die Sache der Betroffenen pessimistisch. 

Gruss, und schoene Ostertage wuenscht Dir Reinardo

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Reinardo und Helmut,
Dank besonders an Reinardo, der sich die Zeit genommen hat mir so ausführlich zu antworten, statt die Ostereiner zu verstecken. Ich hätte absolut nichts dagegen das Thema AS etc. unter Spökes abzulegen und mir damit eine Menge Kopfzerbrechen zu ersparen. Leider wird das aber der Sache nicht gerecht und ich stimme Dir zu, dass die Urologie auf AS nicht mit Begeisterung reagiert und die Betroffenen entsprechend in ihrer Entscheidung tatkräftig unterstützt. Daher ist meine Hoffnung, dass der BPS sich dieser Problematik annimmt und regional Urologen und/oder PK Kliniken für eine Zusammenarbeit gewinnen kann, wo die AS Aspiranten eine adäquate Betreuung finden können. Erschwerende Umstände nach Bad R. vermag ich nicht zu erkennen. Die regelmäßigen Stanzbiopsien zur Verlaufskontrolle beziehen sich auf einen Zeitraum von alle 3-5 Jahre. Wenn man Stanzbiopsien grundsätzlich ablehnt kann man ja statt-dessen eine FNAB machen lassen, gegebenenfalls auch jährlich. Eine gewisse Schwierigkeit sehe ich eher in der Bestimmung des Tumorvolumens als Eingangskriterium, wie von Bonkhoff gefordert. Bei den AS Kriterien gemäß Pof.Klotz oder als Zugang zur Harow Studie entfällt das PK Volumen allerdings.
Ich habe am 3.1.05 meine ersten Stanzen vom 18.2.04 von Prof. Böcking zytometrisch untersuchen lassen; peridiploid mit der Option für AS.
Im letzten Jahr dann eine Rebiopsie mit Erstellung eines Bioprofils, dabei wurden dann einige CGA positive Zellen gefunden. Bei dem Befund schrillen bei den Uros die Alarmglocken und es wird dringend zur umgehende RPE als " letzte Ausfahrt" geraten.
Leider hat das Material für einen neue DNA Untersuchung nicht ausgereicht. Ich werde vorerst im Sinne von AS weiterbeobachten und evtl. im Laufe des Jahres eine neue FNAB machen; dann schaun mer mal.
Wünsche frühlingshafte Ostertage
Jürgen

----------


## Harro

*Gefahr der Tumorausbreitung durch Stanzbiopsie ?

*Hallo, lieber Reinhard, meine blutige Stanzbiopsie-Affäre mit 8 Einstichen ohne örtliche Betäubung kam mir beim Lesen Deines obigen Beitrages wieder lebhaft in Erinnerung. Meine damalige Sorge, ob nicht durch dieses Herausrupfen und der dadurch entstandenen erheblichen Blutungen Tumorzellen über den Enddarm oder einfach über die Blutbahnen in den ansonsten wohl noch tumorfreien Korpus gelangen könnten, wurden mit dem lapidaren Hinweis versucht zu zerstreuen, daß bislang nie ein solcher Fall nachgewiesen werden konnte. Aber auch, daß das nicht doch der Fall sein könnte, hat später nach seiner Pensionierung ein namhafter Urologen-Chirurg vorsichtig angedeutet.
Nun bin ich rein zufällig zu dem Wortlaut eines Vortrages des Direktors einer Chirurgischen Klinik gekommen, der in der vorletzten Woche gehalten wurde.Es ging hier generell um Operationen. Beim Wortlaut zur Darmoperation wurde ich dann sehr hellhörig: Bei der Durchführung einer Tumoroperation müssen zunächst die umliegenden Gefäße abgedichtet werden, um eine Verteilung der malignen Zellen durch die Arbeit an dem Tumor und dem Umfeld des Tumors zu vermeiden. Der Metastasenbildung vorzubeugen, dient neben der Entfernung des Tumors auch die Entfernung des gesamten Lymphabstromgebiets. Wurde ein Teil des Darms entfernt, verbleiben zwei "lose" Enden, die durch eine Naht oder Klammerung wieder miteinander verbunden werden müssen. Im Bereich des kleinen Beckens mit dem dort existierenden knöchernen Umfeld, das die Bewegungsfreiheit erheblich einschränkt, ist die Handnaht ausgesprochen schwierig durchzuführen, so dass besonders hier die Klammerung eingesetzt wird.Im Endbereich des Darms bestehen auch für den Operateur erhebliche Risiken, den Schließmuskel und die der Blasen- und Darmentleerung, der Potenz und der Zeugungsfähigkeit dienenden dort verlaufenden Nervenstränge zu beschädigen oer zu durchtrennen. Im Laufe der letzten 10 Jahre konnten die Fälle, in denen ein künstlicher Darmausgang notwendig wird, um die Hälfte auf 15% reduziert werden, was auf die Fortschritte sowohl in der Operations- als auch in der Nähtechnik zurückzuführen ist.Bei der Operation von Darmtumoren wird kaum noch mit großen Schnitten gearbeitet, sondern zumeist auf Laparoskopie zurückgegriffen. Über kleine Schnitte werden eine Kamera und die erforderlichen Geräte in den Bauchraum eingeführt. Bei erfahrenen Operateuren handelt es sich um eine gleichwertige Methode, die den Vorteil bietet, dass der Eingriff selbst bedeutend schonender verläuft, als es beim Öffnen der Bauchdecke der Fall ist, und sich die Heilung ebenfalls deutlich beschleunigt. Nahe am Darmausgang gelegene Tumore können endoskopisch operiert werden. Die langfristige Überlebensrate von Darmtumorpatienten wird heute mit 66% angegeben, wobei aber maßgeblich ist, in welchem Stadium der Tumor entdeckt wird. Bei einer Behandlung im Frühstadium kann mit einer 100%-gen Heilung gerechnet werden. Bei fortgeschrittenen Tumoren kommen kombinierte Behandlungen in Betracht, wobei sich derzeit die Reihenfolge Bestrahlung, Operation, Chemotherapie durchgesetzt hat. Bei einer solchen kombinierten Therapie müssen die Bereiche Chirurgie, Onkologie, Gastroenterologie und Strahlentherapie aufeinander abgestimmt werden, um eine lückenlose Behandlung zu gewähren.
Fazit von mir: Beim Prostatakarzinom gelten offensichtlich andere Regeln, was die Verhinderung der Tumorausbreitung durch entfleuchte Tumorzellen anbelangt. Hier wird einfach munter drauflos gestochert, ohne Rücksicht auf das Befinden der Patienten, die dem Stanzenherausreißer ohnehin hilflos ausgeliefert sind und im günstigsten Fall Antibiotika schlucken dürfen, um eine Sepsis zu vermeiden. Was mit den zusätzlich ebenfalls herauskatapultierten Tumorzellen danach geschieht interessiert nur den lieben Gott oder das vorher schon nicht intakte Immunsystem zur Abwehr herausgeschwemmter Tumorzellen.
So könnte man eigentlich schon davon ausgehen, daß irgendwann und irgendwo ein Rezidiv auftritt, über dessen Herkunft die zuvor den Krebs erfolgreich bekämpft geglaubt zu habenden Betroffenen sich ratlos wundern dürfen.

*"Toleranz ist die Nächstenliebe der Intelligenz"
*(Jules Lemaitre, französischer Kritiker und Dramatiker)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hutschi,
ganz so dramatisch, wie von Dir dargestellt sehe ich die fachgerechte Durchführung einer Stanzbiopsie nicht. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine *doppelte Hohlnadel*. Die Führungskanüle wird in die verdächtige Region eingestochen um dann mit der Entnahmekanüle die eigentliche Stanze zu gewinnen. Beim herausziehen der Stanze können sich keine Zellen verselbständigen. Beim Entfernen der äußeren Hohlnadel verschließt sich der Stichkanal insoweit, dass feine Äderchen die durchtrennt wurden, sich reflexartig zusammenziehen und so abdichten. Vom Fibrin, welches im Blut enthalten ist, werden nun diese Gefäßenden verklebt. Der Trennreflex löst sich erst nach mehreren Minuten. Dann können aber aus dem Wundkanal keine Zellen mehr in die Blutbahn eindringen, weil sie bereits verschlossen ist.

Ich habe bewusst die Betonung bei der Durchführung einer Stanzbiopsie auf "fachgerecht" gelegt, weil wir wissen, dass es besonders bei der Prostata-Biopsie Berichte von Betroffenen gibt, die ohne Darmentleerung per Klistier und ohne antibiotische Abdeckung biopsiert wurden.
Bei Menschen mit Blutgerinnungsstörungen würde ich eine Aussiedlung von Zellen während einer Stanzbiopsie auch nicht ausschließen wollen.

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Hutschi,
> ganz so dramatisch, wie von Dir dargestellt sehe ich die fachgerechte Durchführung einer Stanzbiopsie nicht. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine *doppelte Hohlnadel*. Die Führungskanüle wird in die verdächtige Region eingestochen um dann mit der Entnahmekanüle die eigentliche Stanze zu gewinnen. Beim herausziehen der Stanze können sich keine Zellen verselbständigen. Beim Entfernen der äußeren Hohlnadel verschließt sich der Stichkanal insoweit, dass feine Äderchen die durchtrennt wurden, sich reflexartig zusammenziehen und so abdichten. Vom Fibrin, welches im Blut enthalten ist, werden nun diese Gefäßenden verklebt. Der Trennreflex löst sich erst nach mehreren Minuten. Dann können aber aus dem Wundkanal keine Zellen mehr in die Blutbahn eindringen, weil sie bereits verschlossen ist.
> 
> Ich habe bewusst die Betonung bei der Durchführung einer Stanzbiopsie auf "fachgerecht" gelegt, weil wir wissen, dass es besonders bei der Prostata-Biopsie Berichte von Betroffenen gibt, die ohne Darmentleerung per Klistier und ohne antibiotische Abdeckung biopsiert wurden.
> Bei Menschen mit Blutgerinnungsstörungen würde ich eine Aussiedlung von Zellen während einer Stanzbiopsie auch nicht ausschließen wollen.
> 
> Gruß, Heribert


 
Hallo Heribert,

für diesen Beitrag möchte ich mich ausdrücklich bei Dir bedanken, weil ich nämlich in letzter Zeit immer wieder mal den Eindruck hatte, dass die "Gefahren" der Stanzbiopsie zu sehr dramatisiert wurden.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Überzeugende Darstellung des Ablaufes

*Hallo, lieber Heribert, hab Dank für Deine Richtigstellung unter der Flagge "fachgerecht". Wenn das denn so abgelaufen sein könnte, beruhigt mich das einigermaßen zumindest im Hinblick, was die von mir befürchteten Ausschwemmungen betrifft. Trotzdem werde ich wohl noch in weiteren 7 Jahren die ekelhaften Erinnerungen an das blutige Gemetzel nicht werde vertreiben können.

*"Das einzige Mittel gegen Geburt und Tod besteht darin, die Zeit dazwischen zu nutzen"
*(George Santayana, amerikanischer Dichter und Philosoph)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Dieter,
aus einzelnen Beiträgen, werden horrorartige Szenarien beschrieben. Das halte ich genauso für eine *Übertreibung*, wie ich nach einer bereits gesicherten PCa-Diagnostik mittels Stanzbiopsie, eine quasie als notwendig bezeichnetes Übel vorgebrachte Rebiopsie, womöglich noch Sättigungsbiopsie, als relativ harmlos zu bezeichnen, eine *Untertreibung* ist.
Mein Verständnis einer ausreichenden Diagnostik beim PCa setzt eine PSA-Vorgeschichte, Familienanamnese, stanzbioptisch gesicherte pathologische, wie DNA-zytologische Untersuchung voraus, um bei active Surveillance mit einer FNAB und dem PSA-Verlauf eine ausreichend hohe Sicherheit zu erlangen. Das ausnahmslos über eine Stanz-Rebiopsie durchführen zu wollen, halte ich für einen brachialen Weg.

Es ist schon schlimm genug, wenn Kassenpatienten, denen im Allgemeinen höherwertige Diagnostiken wie PET/CT nicht ohne weiteres zur Verfügung stehen, Rebiopsien bei unklaren Befunden nicht erspart bleiben.

Nur weil in der Urologie die ensprechende Ausbildung zur FNAB gelitten hat und/oder das nötige Besteck dazu nicht mehr vorgehalten wird, sollten wir uns nicht damit abfinden, statt dessen mit 2,1 bis 2,4mm starken Kanülen die Prostata durchlöchern zu lassen, um eine aussagefähige Diagnostik zu erlangen. In den gleichen Krankenhäusern werden durch andere Fachkollegen weiterhin mit Erfolg FNABs durchgeführt und als Therapiemonitoring genutzt.

Aus eben genanntem Grund, wird es sehr schwer ohne Lobbying, (ich weiß, ein böses Wort) vom einmal eingeschlagenen Weg wieder abzukommen. Ich sehe auch bisher nur ganz vereinzelt Zeichen von Leitern der Selbsthilfegruppen, durch deren Unterstützung eine solche Lobbyarbeit leichter würde. In Dir haben wir einen der rühmlichen Ausnahmen, weil Du imstande bist über den Tellerrand hinaus zu gucken.

Ein paar schöne Ostertage
Heribert

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Heribert,



> aus einzelnen Beiträgen, werden horrorartige Szenarien beschrieben. Das halte ich genauso für eine *Übertreibung*, wie ich nach einer bereits gesicherten PCa-Diagnostik mittels Stanzbiopsie, eine quasie als notwendig bezeichnetes Übel vorgebrachte Rebiopsie, womöglich noch Sättigungsbiopsie, als relativ harmlos zu bezeichnen, eine *Untertreibung* ist.


Auweia, auweia, bei mir sind es im Juli 10 Jahre her und ich hatte nur 4! Biopsien, ich könnte dem Uro Heute noch eine ruter latschen! Bis jetzt hat es nichts geändert und das wissen die Männer die eigentlich zur Vorsoge gehen sollten und die meisten gehen deshalb nicht!



> Aus eben genanntem Grund, wird es sehr schwer ohne Lobbying, (ich weiß, ein böses Wort)


Es gibt auch positive arbeitende Lobbyisten/nen!
Grüß mir den Osterhase, in Oberbayern schneit es!
Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Keine Ausbildung + kein Besteck

*Hallo,  Heribert, hallo Dieter,  erst heute nachmittag habe ich im E-Mail-Informationsaustausch unseres AK wieder darauf hingewiesen, daß man selbst in den großen Kliniken in den urologischen Abteilungen vom zuständigen Chef die Antwort bekommt, für eine zusätzliche DNA-Zytometrie der Stanzbiopsien über kein ausgebildetes Personal zu verfügen. Aus diesem Gründe würde man auch nicht über die Bestecke verfügen, um per FNAB das für eine aktive Überwachung notwendige Zellmaterial zu entnehmen. Gern möchte ich jedoch trotz meiner eigenen unguten Erfahrungen anerkennen, daß man letztlich für den Erstbefund kaum um eine Stanzbiopsie herumkommt. Aber für AS, und deswegen hatte ich ja auch Christian einen langen Brief unter Beifügung diverser Anlagen mit Beiträgen von international anerkannten  Zyto-Pathologen geschrieben, sollte die FNAB nun wirklich genügen.

*"Alles Gescheite mag schon siebenmal gedacht worden sein. Aber wenn es wieder gedacht wurde, in anderer Zeit und Lage, war es nicht mehr dasselbe"
*(Ernst Bloch, deutscher Philosoph)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hutschi.  
Dazu moechte ich sagen, dass die Forderung nach besserer Diagnostik und besseren Therapien von den Patienten wird ausgehen muessen, nicht von irgendwelchen Klinik-Chefs, Professoren  und dgl. Wenn man darauf wartet, geschieht gar nichts. Der Weg, den wir in der engeren Arbeitsgruppe mit Dir, Paul, Knut, Georg, Konrad eingeschlagen hatten: Beispiele, auch fuer andere Betroffene setzen, die machbar sind  u n d  Oeffentlichkeitsarbeit, um auf die behandelnde Urologie Druck auszuueben, ist der einzig gangbare Weg. Vergiss bitte nicht, dass die beharrenden Kraefte neben natuerlicher menschlicher Unlust, umzulernen,  insbesondere von starken wirtschaftlichen Interessen bestimmt sind.  Wer etwa glaubt, eine Stellungnahme der Gesellschaft fuer Urologie zu Cytopathologie, DNA-Analyse und FNAB waere nur von hehrem Interesse am Patienten gepraegt,  ist wirklich naiv. 

Auf der Website des BPS wird Stephen B. Strums Buch "A Primer on Prostate Cancer" propagiert. Dr. F.E. bezeichnet sich als Schueler von Stephen B. Strum.  Dr. F.E. haelt regelmaessig einem handverlesenen Teilnehmerkreis Seminare in Bad Reichenhall und verschickt Rundbriefe.  In diesem Buch befasst sich Strum  in einem ganzen Kapitel mit der Ploidie. Aber glaubst Du, das wuerde in den Seminaren auch nur erwaehnt? Glaubst Du, die Vorstaende im BPS wuerden das zur Kenntnis nehmen und bereit sein, dazuzulernen? Warum wohl nicht?
 Man liest Stephen B. Strum nur selektiv.

Ich habe mir die Muehe gemacht, das Kapitel (das Buch habe ich nur in englischer Sprache) ad hoc zu uebersetzen und werde das heute noch ins Forum setzen. Da wirst Du  einiges lesen, das Dir bekannt vorkommt.
Gruss, Reinardo
G

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Reinhard,

du siehst das richtig, wir müssen aktiv werden. Ich werde in den SHGs zu denen ich Verbindung habe, reklame machen und unsere Schriften verteilen. 

Ein bischen kann ich auch schockieren mit meinem erschreckenden Malignitätsfortschritt und andre Aufwecken. 

Es sollte uns mit sehr weitem Fortschritt bewusst werden, welche Kontrollmöglichkeiten mit der DNA-Z uns zur verfügung steht. Vielleicht merkt dann auch der Eine oder Andere, daß eine vorzügliche Lebensqualität wichtiger ist als bis zum Ende sich zu vergiften.
Ab einer gewissen Anfangsmalignität ist vermute ich, kein "Kraut" gewachsen.

Schöne Ostern, Konrad

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Reinardo, 
 ich habe mir erlaubt, meine Antwort zu Deinen untenstehenden Beitrag in die ADT-Rubrik zu stellen, da mir der Thread AK DNA und Onkochip bei Deinen vorwiegend Deine DHB betreffenden Fragen nicht der richtige Ort zu sein schien.



> Hallo WernerS und Hutschi. Mal ganz abgesehen von unserer persoenlichen Situation wundere ich mich manchmal, warum gewisse Phaenomene nicht erforscht werden. Wenn sich durch Hormontherapie nach 12-13 Monaten nicht messbarem PSA dann doch wieder ein Rezidiv zeigt (wie bei vielen so wie ich, die wie ich die DHB gemacht haben), dann muss doch in der Prostata ein Krebspotential verblieben sein, das hormonresistent ist und im PSA-Wert sich nicht reflektiert. Was ist das? Was sind das fuer Zellen? Welche Mittel gaebe es, dieses kleine aber hoechst gefaehrliche Restpotential zu erkennen und zu vernichten? Zu vernichten, solange es noch so winzig ist.
> Wir haben mit unseren Selbstexperimenten die Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie als ein hervorragendes Instrument zur Ueberwachung des Therapieverlaufs kennen gelernt. In meinem Fall habe ich die DNA-Analyse aus dem Stanzmaterial bei Erstdiagnose vor Therapiebeginn (DHB/Leibowitz). Die DNA-Analyse 6 Jahre spaeter zeigt eine Hoeherstufung der Malignitaet von peridiploid auf peritetraploid/multiploid. Ich haette gerne gewusst, ob dies ein natuerlicher, auch ohne Therapie zu erwartender Verlauf gewesen waere, oder ob er durch die Therapie induziert worden ist. Haette ich besser getan, gar keine Hormontherapie zu machen?
> 
> Unter Therapien veraendert sich die Malignitaet (Gleason-Score). Diese Veraenderungen scheinen mir gar nicht erforscht.
> 
> Gruss, Reinardo


 In Deinem Beitrag stellst Du die richtigen Fragen, die sich bei Deinem PK-Verlauf natürlich auch aufdrängen. Ich hatte schon in einem früheren Beitrag meine Vermutung geäußert, dass der bei Deiner Erstdiagnose bestimmte Gleason nicht repräsentativ war. Das lässt sich natürlich nicht mehr verifizieren, aber schau Dir Deine Verteilung 2001 an: Da sind bereits Einzelzellen im aneuploiden Bereich erkennbar. Wie der hormoninsensitive Anteil war, darüber lässt sich nur sprekulieren. Über die Unzulänglichkeiten eines globalen Gleason oder einer globalen Ploidie hatte ich an anderer Stelle bereits geschrieben und will dies hier nicht wiederholen. Ich erinnere ferner an jene DHB-Mitstreiter im Forum, bei denen Gleason-4-Bestandteile nachgewiesen waren und die bereits das 8. Jahr ohne Regression anpeilen. Da läuft vieles onkologisch ab, von dem wir nichts wissen. Jedenfalls waren bei Dir Tumorbestandteile zurückgeblieben, die von der DHB nicht erreicht wurden. Es ist dies eigentlich nicht rätselhaft, denn die ADTs, auch die DHB, gehen nicht von Heilung aus. Die Relikte einer ADT müssten entweder hormonrestistente Zellen sein oder solche, die gelernt haben, trotz reduzierten Testosteron zu überleben, oder auch solche, die sich neu herausgebildet haben und weiterhin sehr hormonsensibel sind. Reinardo, in Deinem Profil steht zwar nichts davon, aber ich meine in einem Deiner Beiträge gelesen zu haben, dass Dein Testo während der DHB nicht immer unter der erforderlichen Obergrenze von 0,2 ng/ml lag. Wenn dem so ist, läge hier ein möglicher Erklärungsaspekt. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass eine ADT nicht nur nicht hormoninsensitive Zellen abtötet, sondern auch nicht alle hormonsensitiven Zellen in den Tod zu schicken in der Lage ist, sondern immer ein Restbestand verbleibt. Selbst Leibowitz verordnet in seinem Protokoll nach der DHB ein Finasterid mit dem Ziel, das Wiederanwachsen der PK-Zellen, von dem er selbst ausgeht,  möglichst lange hinauszuschieben. 

 Wir kennen das Spielchen, dass die Zellen bei T-Entzug mit einer Vermehrung seiner Androgenrezeptoren reagieren. Wir geben Ihnen Antiandrogenmoleküle als Futter in der Hoffnung, alle ARs in der Zelle damit überlisten zu können. Die Sicherheit, dass dies gelingt und die ARs keinerlei Testosteron oder DHT als Futter finden ist keineswegs 100%-ig gegeben, weil auch die T-Deprivation wegen der andauernden Nebennieren-T-Produktion nicht 100%-ig ist. Dies gelänge erst mit Ketokonazol, das doch eigentlich standardmäßig eingesetzt werden müsste (?). In einem Gespräch mit der Onkologin und Chefärztin am Krankenhaus Nordwest in Frankfurt argumentierte diese gegen eine sofortige chemische Therapie neben der DHB bei mir mit der Begründung, die Zellen würden noch schlafen. Auch sie ging also davon aus, dass die ADT nicht alle Zellen abtötet, sondern nur passiv, also (zumindest teilweise vorübergehend?) teilungsunfähig setzt. Hier würde dann die Chemie nicht optimal zupacken können. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der Umfang dieser schlafenden Tumorzellen umso grösser ist, je weniger effektiv die Testosteronunterdrückung gelingt. Der Teilungszyklus dieser Zellen ist zwar zum Stillstand oder in eine extrem lange Teilungsphase gekommen, aber sie leben noch. Ob daraus Entartungen entstehen können und welcher Art diese sind, wäre eine zu klärende Frage. 

 Mich beschäftigt noch ein weiterer Gesichtspunkt, auf den ich zufälligerweise gestoßen bin und dessen Relevanz ich nicht zu gewichten vermag. Ich habe hier (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finasterid) unter Finasterid nachgelesen und folgenden Text gefunden: _In einer plazebokontrollierten Studie wurde nachgewiesen, dass unter hochdosierter Gabe von Finasterid (5 mg pro Tag) signifikant seltener Prostatakarzinome auftreten. Zur Prophylaxe empfehlen Urologen das Medikament nicht. Die Karzinome, die dennoch auftraten, waren schlechter differenziert, das heißt aggressiver und damit schwerer behandelbar._ Wäre hiermit ein induktiver Zusammenhang behauptet, hätte Proscar als Erhaltungsmedikament im Gefolge der DHB eine ambivalente Rolle, die auch ins Auge gehen kann. Die Verlaufskontrolle per FNAB und Ploidie nach der DHB müßte hier eigentlich Klärung bringen können, dies jedoch nicht an Einzelfällen, sondern nur im Rahmen einer Studie. 

 Reinardo, verschiedentlich hat sich in Deinen Beiträgen Verwunderung über Deine relativ hohe ploidale Malignität ausgedrückt, wo doch Dein Anfangsstatus vor Deiner DHB sehr gut aussah und für die DHB prädestiniert schien. Deine PK-Historie sagt eigentlich ziemlich wenig aus. Dein letzter eingetragener PSA-Wert stammt vom Sommer letzten Jahres. Wir sehen keinerlei Testo-Angaben während der DHB. Du zeigst aber auch wenig wirkliches Interesse an einer Klärung, warum sich die Malignität bei Dir vermeintlich so sehr verschlechtert hat. Ohne weitere Analysen lässt sich dieses Ausmaß nicht klären und bliebe allenfalls spekulativ. Ob die ploidale Entwicklung für Dich klinisch relevant wird, ist noch lange nicht ausgemacht. Wie ist denn die PSA-VZ? Ist der Tumor wirklich so viel aggressiver geworden. Man vergißt dies leicht: Auch tetraploide Zellen sind hormonsensitiv und hormonsensitiv ist nach wie vor der Großteil Deines Tumors. Vielleicht hat Dich die Ploidie ohne Grund beunruhigt? Ich erinnere daran, dass auch bei einem Gleason 6 38% aneuploide Verteilungen vorkommen. Wenn ich bei Tribukait lese, dass Skelettmetastasen bei 10% der diploiden Tumore vorliegen, so scheint mir, dass nicht unbedingt die Ploidie das Geschehen diktiert. Dies solltest Du bedenken. Du bezweifelst die Sinnhaftigkeit der in Deinen Augen unnützen zusätzlichen prognostischen und prädikativen Marker, die eh niemand bestimmen lassen würde und Bonkhoff solle sich lieber für die Ploidie stark machen. Nein, es sind u.a. diese Marker wie Bcl-2, HER2/neu, P27 oder P53, um nur einige von den über 20 zu nennen, die sehr wohl Erklärungsansätze für Deinen Verlauf bieten und Dir eine Antwort auf Deine Fragen liefern könnten. Wie Du gelandet wärst ohne Therapie, das wird Dir niemand je beantworten können. Ich denke schon, dass Du mit der DHB den richtigen Weg gewählt hast, auch aus der Retrospektive. 

 Grüße aus Rudersberg 
Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hartmut,

erkäre mir bitte, welche Erkenntnisse Reinardo aus den Markern

Bcl-2, HER2/neu, P27 oder P53

für den statt gefundenen Verlauf seiner Erkrankung und für seine gestellten Fragen gewinnen kann?

Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hartmut,

ergänzend zu meiner gestrigen Nachfrage habe ich noch weitere Fragen zu Deinem Beitrag an Reinardo, und zwar beziehen sich diese auf Deine Aussagen

_Man vergisst dies leicht: Auch tetraploide Zellen sind hormonsensitiv und hormonsensitiv ist nach wie vor der Großteil Deines Tumors._

*1. Wie schließt Du bei Reinardos neuer DNA-Verteilung auf das Vorhandensein von nennenswerten peritetraploiden Zellen?*

*2. Auf welche Erkenntnis basiert Deine Aussage, dass ein Großteil seines x-ploiden Tumors hormonsensitiv ist?*

und auf die Passage

_Ich erinnere daran, dass auch bei einem Gleason 6 38% aneuploide Verteilungen vorkommen._

*3. Die Klassifizierung in der Ploidie für höhere Malignität ist x-ploid und multiploid. Was verstehst Du unter aneuploide Verteilung und auf welche Quelle bezieht sich Deine Angabe GS6 mit 38 % Anteil von aneuploiden Verteilungen?*

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Michael A.

Hallo Hartmut,




> Mich beschäftigt noch ein weiterer Gesichtspunkt, auf den ich zufälligerweise gestoßen bin und dessen Relevanz ich nicht zu gewichten vermag. Ich habe hier (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finasterid) unter Finasterid nachgelesen und folgenden Text gefunden: _In einer plazebokontrollierten Studie wurde nachgewiesen, dass unter hochdosierter Gabe von Finasterid (5 mg pro Tag) signifikant seltener Prostatakarzinome auftreten. Zur Prophylaxe empfehlen Urologen das Medikament nicht. Die Karzinome, die dennoch auftraten, waren schlechter differenziert, das heißt aggressiver und damit schwerer behandelbar._ Wäre hiermit ein induktiver Zusammenhang behauptet, hätte Proscar als Erhaltungsmedikament im Gefolge der DHB eine ambivalente Rolle, die auch ins Auge gehen kann. Die Verlaufskontrolle per FNAB und Ploidie nach der DHB müßte hier eigentlich Klärung bringen können, dies jedoch nicht an Einzelfällen, sondern nur im Rahmen einer Studie.


Das bei Einnahme von Finasterid der PK aggresiver wird ist inzwischen wiederlegt, siehe nachfolgenden Berricht.


Ärzte Zeitung, 11.05.2007
*Finasterid senkt das Risiko für ein Prostata-Ca*

*Tumorrate wurde in einer Studie um 25 Prozent reduziert / 5-Alpha-Reduktasehemmer lässt Prostata schrumpfen*

*MIESBACH (wst). Finasterid reduziert nach Daten einer großen Studie das Risiko, ein Prostatakarzinom zu entwickeln. Dies kann bei Männern mit BPH ein weiterer Grund für eine Therapie mit dem 5-Alpha-Reduktasehemmer sein.*
 Professor Bernd J. Schmitz-Dräger aus Fürth erinnerte bei einer Veranstaltung in Miesbach an die im Jahr 2003 publizierte PCPT-Studie*. In dieser Studie sind über 18 000 Männer sieben Jahre lang mit Placebo oder täglich 5 mg Finasterid behandelt worden. In der Finasterid-Gruppe war dabei die Rate für ein Prostata-Ca um 25 Prozent niedriger als in der Placebo-Gruppe (18 versus 24 Prozent).
 Allerdings war die Rate für fortgeschrittene Tumoren in der Finasterid-Gruppe erhöht, was inzwischen darauf zurückgeführt wird, dass Finasterid die Prostata schrumpfen lässt und somit die Wahrscheinlichkeit erhöht, ein bestehendes Prostatakarzinom aufzuspüren. Tatsächlich war der Anteil aggressiver Tumoren in der Finasterid-Gruppe nicht höher als im Kontrollarm; sie wurden nur zuverlässiger entdeckt, hatte eine Nachuntersuchung ergeben. Auf diese Untersuchung hat Schmitz-Dräger bei der Veranstaltung vom Unternehmen Sandoz hingewiesen.
 Der Wirkstoff (vom Unternehmen als Finasterid Sandoz® angeboten) wird inzwischen von der Europäischen Urologengesellschaft EAU zur Krebsprävention erwogen, und zwar bei Männern mit einem hohen Risiko für ein Prostata-Ca. Werde ohnehin eine BPH-Therapie benötigt, sei dies ein weiteres Argument für Finasterid, so Schmitz-Dräger.
_*PCPT: Prostata Cancer Prevention Trial_


_Gruß, Michael A.
_

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Michael,
danke für Deinen Hinweis und die Zitierung der Studie. Ich denke, der Wikipedia-Beitrag bezieht sich auf diese Studie. Aus meiner Sicht ist damit auch eine mögliche Induktionswirkung widerlegt, wenn festgestellt wird, dass die trotz Finasterid aufgetretenen Karzinome aggressiver waren. Auszug aus der Studie:




> Allerdings war die Rate für fortgeschrittene Tumoren in der Finasterid-Gruppe erhöht, was inzwischen darauf zurückgeführt wird, dass Finasterid die Prostata schrumpfen lässt und somit die Wahrscheinlichkeit erhöht, ein bestehendes Prostatakarzinom aufzuspüren. Tatsächlich war der Anteil aggressiver Tumoren in der Finasterid-Gruppe nicht höher als im Kontrollarm; sie wurden nur zuverlässiger entdeckt, hatte eine Nachuntersuchung ergeben.


Hallo Knut,
bevor ich demnächst antworte, bitte ich um kurze Klärung, ob Dir inzwischen Reinardos neueste DNA-Befundung vorliegt und Du Dich bei Deinen Fragen teilweise auf diese beziehst. Meine Ausführungen basierten auf dem Kenntnisstand der Untersuchung von 2007.
Für die kurze Mitteilung vorweg vielen Dank.

Grüße Hartmut

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Hartmut,

seit Du Dich Mitte 2007 zur DHB entschlossen hast, versuchst Du mit beachtenswerter Energie und Fleiß, die DHB zu beleuchten. Diese Diskussionsrunde hast Du mit der alternativen Fragestellung eröffnet "DHB: Sternstunde oder Auslaufmodell". Ich meine zu spüren, dass Du Dich sehr bemühst, die DHB nicht als Auslaufmodell darzustellen. Durchaus nachvollziehbar, denn wer will sich selbst schon mit einem überholten Modell therapieren.

Weil Du Dich noch nicht sehr lange mit der DHB, dem BPS oder wahrscheinlich auch nicht mit der Selbsthilfearbeit beschäftigst, ist es nicht sehr verwunderlich, wenn Du solches schreibst:




> Die Schaubilder zeigen aber auch eine Abnahme der Attraktivität der DHB/PADT bei Neuerkrankten der letzten Jahre, soweit diese Zahlen unter dieser Fragestellung eine Aussage erlauben. Diese Abnahme ist nachvollziehbar, da sich die DHB und ihr früher überhöhter Stellenwert im BPS massivster Kritik ausgesetzt sah, die bis heute andauert. Mit der teilweise berechtigten Kritik scheint jedoch das Kind mit dem Bade ausgeschüttet worden zu sein. Wer dies im BPS erreichen wollte hatte zweifellos erfolgreich agiert. Kurioserweise kann sich die inhaltliche DHB-Kritik keineswegs durch die obigen DHB-Verläufe bestätigt sehen. Es ist von daher kein Zufall, wenn die Kritiker mit 2 oder 3 negativen Fallbeispielen zu argumentieren versuchen. Sollte die Homburger Studie zu ähnlichen wie den oben dokumentierten Ergebnissen kommen, liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass die Kritiker primär emotional und in Unkenntnis der Datenlage agieren. Leibowitz wäre mit seinen beargwöhnten privaten Statistiken zumindest teilweise rehabilitiert. Man muss allerdings zugestehen, 7 Jahre progressionsfreie Zeit sind noch zu gering, um fundierte Aussagen machen zu können. Auch genügt das obige Patientensample keines den wissenschaftlichen Ansprüchen an Repräsentativität.


Unschwer lassen Deine Gedankengänge erkennen, dass Du diese Grafik noch nicht kennst:



Mit Kenntnis dieser 107 DHB-PSA-Verläufe hättest Du sicher eine andere Überschrift gewählt und bestimmt "Sternstunde" weggelassen. Auch hättest Du  dann auch evtl. etwas mehr Verständnis für ein paar BPS-Mitglieder gehabt, welche bemängelt haben, dass die BPS-Homepage über Gebühr für DHB-Mitteilungen strapaziert wurde.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Dieter,
danke für Deinen Kommentar. Es zeigt sich auch wieder einmal, dass Du irgendwo einen erkenntnisreichen Fundus an Diagrammen bereit hältst. Wenn Du jetzt noch mich und die Leserschaft schlau machst, welche Schlüsse wir warum aus Deinem Schaubild ziehen dürfen, wäre dies vielleicht sehr hilfreich. Aber bitte nicht mit einem oder 2 Sätzen und die Quelle vielleicht noch dazu. Ich hatte das Schaubild schon mal wo gesehen.
Im Übrigen: "Sternstunde" und "Auslaufmodell" hatte ich quotiert gesetzt und markiert die Pole von O-Ton Reinardo bis Knut.

Es grüßt Dich
Hartnut

----------


## LudwigS

> Ich hatte das Schaubild schon mal wo gesehen.


Mit dem rot eingezeichneten Verlauf ist es von mir.

Ich hatte mich da mal mit meiner DHB in die 107 Lebowitzpatienten bis zur Seeds-Implantation vor 2 Jahren reingeschmuggelt.

Werte unter Proscar/Avodart.

Anbei etwas aktualisiert.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo "Hartnut",

(ich darf Deinen kleinen Scherz fortsetzen und ebenfalls quotiert setzen?)




> 


Ich bemühe mich meistens, keine langatmigen und damit möglicherweise langweiligen Abhandlungen zu verfassen. Deshalb magst Du bitte mit meiner knappen Art zufrieden sein.

Das Schaubild ist eigentlich selbsterklärend. Quelle: LudwigS (bei dem ich nicht weiß, ob er in Deiner kleinen "Homburg-Studie" enthalten ist).

Mein wichtigster Kommentar zu dieser Grafik: Ein stabiles "Plateau", welches ein wesentliches Argument von Leibowitz für die DHB ist (oder war?), lässt sich in den allermeisten dieser Verläufe nicht erkennen.

Reicht das oder muß ich mehr schreiben?

Beste Grüße
Dieter

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Hartmut,
alle uns bietenden Therapien sollten ausgewogen und objektiv sein, wenn eine Therapie lastik wird und es herausstellt, es ist für bestimmte Tumore nicht geeignet, wird es problematisch!
So wie die der Leithammel ins Feuer rennt, rennen die Lämmer hinten nach!
Ich hoffe, daß Du mich richtig versanden hast, oder?

*Zitat von Hartmut*: oder 2 Sätzen und die Quelle http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...lbs-index.html vielleicht noch dazu

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Mit dem rot eingezeichneten Verlauf ist es von mir...
> 
> ...Anbei etwas aktualisiert.
> 
> Gruss Ludwig


 
Lieber Ludwig,

zur DHB, ihren Erfolgen etc. kann ich wenig sagen. 

Allerdings fällt mir bei der Grafik *Folgende*s auf:

- Die wirre Optik ist m.E. ziemlich irreführend, weil sie ein überwiegendes erhebliches Wieder-Ansteigen der PSA-Werte suggeriert. Ich halte das allerdings für eine optisch bedingte Fehlinterpretation.

- Bis ca. 40 Monate nach Therapiebeginn sind die allermeisten Werte noch unter 2. Lediglich ca. 20 Kurven liegen über 2. Ich habe das nicht genau ausgezählt, sondern möchte nur die Tendenz darstellen, die sich rein optisch auch an der dichten Schwärze der PSA-Region zwischen 0 und 2 dokumentiert.

- Selbst nach 60 Monaten hält sich die Zahl der "Nach-oben-Ausreißer" noch sehr in Grenzen (und das sind immerhin 5 Jahre!).

- Auch der "mean-PSA" von 2,8 beweist, dass _die große Mehrzahl der Probanden_ mit ihrem PSA-Wert nicht irgendwo ins Nirwana explodiert ist.

- Zu fragen wäre auch, wieviele Probanden durch die relativ dicke Linie bei 0 repräsentiert werden!?


*Meine Quintessenz:*

- Was immer mit der Grafik beweisbar sein mag - für ein Versagen der DHB kann sie m.E. nicht herangezogen werden. Die negativen Ausreißer sind zahlenmäßig deutlich in der Unterzahl.

- Wirklich interessant wäre es zu erfahren, was die "Null-Linien-Mitstreiter" prädiagnostisch von den "Negativ-Ausreißern" unterschieden hat, denn dann könnte man sicher wichtige Rückschlüsse ziehen.

- Wenn Prof. Böcking von allen 107 Probanden ihre Biopsiestanzen hätte und cytopathologisch untersuchen könnte, käme nach meiner Überzeugung etwas für viele von uns sehr Hilfreiches heraus. Wir wären dann vermutlich deutlich schlauer, was Responder und Non-Responder anbetrifft.


*Meine Bitte an Dich:*

Hast Du die erforderlichen Informationen, um Grafik besser aufschlüsseln zu können, damit die m.E. irreführende Optik entfällt und wir besser differenzieren können?


Herzliche Grüße aus Wiesbaden

Schorschel

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Schorschel, diese Grafik brachte mal Christian Ligensa hier ins Forum.

Was anderes habe ich nicht, vermulich auch Christian nicht.

Unter dem Aspekt, dass die gemessenen Werte hier "Proscarwerte" sind, sind viele doch wieder in einem Bereich, wo bei Erstbefund eine Biopsie dringend angeraten würde.

Ich erinnere an die Aussage von Dr. Tucker (über RalfD) , langjähriger Partner von Leibowitz, zum "Leibowitz-Plateau":

"Daran glaubt nur Leibowitz".

Nicht mal ich mit meinem nicht dramatischen Fall konnte mich eines Plateus erfreuen und hatte nur eine ungebremste PSADT von 18 Monaten nach DHB.
Da habe ich die Reissleine gezogen.

Sowas hier muss man sich nicht antun:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ut51#post24285



Gruss Ludwig

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Schorschel,

genau so wie Du es schreibst sehe ich das auch. 
Die Daten zum Leibowitzschen Patientenensemble sprechen für seine Therapie und werden ja gerade häufig angezweifelt oder ignoriert, weil seine Studie "privaten" Charakter hat und formell nicht wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungskriterien genügt.
Wie Du sehe ich auch in der Ploidie eine große Chance, die Prognosen bei vermeintlichen Niedrigrisiko-Patienten etwas besser zu differenzieren. 
Bei entsprechend niedrigem Gleason und diploider Verteilung ist für mich die erste Option AS. Wenn dies nicht gewollt wird oder Anzeichen dagegen sprechen, würde ich dann aber nicht gleich zu invasiven Therapien (RP/RT) greifen, sondern vorher eine ADT3/DHB versuchen und evtl. viele beschwerdefreie Jahre gewinnen. Da spielt sicherlich das Alter auch eine Rolle, aber entscheiden muß jeder selbst, welches Risiko er tragen will.
Wir haben bei unseren DHB-Patienten vielfältige Verläufe. Ich bin überzeugt, dass eine DNA-Zytometrie einiges zur Klärung beitragen könnte.

Grüße aus Rudersberg
Hartmut

_PS: 
Weiter oben hat Knut einige Fragen an mich gerichtet, die PK Reinardos betreffend. Seine Fragen basierten auf der Kenntnis der neuesten Ploidie-Daten von Reinardo, während meine Ausführungen sich auf den Stand 2007 bezogen. Mit der Beantwortung werde ich deshalb Reinardos aktuelle Verlaufsdarstellung abwarten._

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo,
noch ein Nachtrag, den ich beinahe vergessen hätte: Peter Ertel hat mich informiert, dass ich ihn in meiner Statistik unter den 7-Jahre progressionsfreien DHB-Patienten doppelt aufgeführt habe (auch peer1 ist Peter Ertl). Ich bitte mein Versehen zu entschuldigen.
Noch ein weiterer Mitstreiter könnte unter den "5-Jährigen" eingefügt werden, den ich bislang nicht berücksichtigt hatte. 

Übrigens: Das "stabile Plateau", von dem Leibowitz spricht, scheint mir ein irreführender Begriff angesichts der vielen Aufs und Abs in der Nach-DHB-Phase.

Grüße Hartmut

----------


## Anonymous1

> Übrigens: Das "stabile Plateau", von dem Leibowitz spricht, scheint mir ein irreführender Begriff angesichts der vielen Aufs und Abs in der Nach-DHB-Phase.


Hallo Hartmut,

darf ich aus Deinem Nachtrag schließen, dass wir uns in der Plateau-Frage nähern?

Einen weiteren Kommentar zur Grafik mit den 107 DHB-Patienten möchte ich Dir und allen Nebendiskussionen zum Auseinanderzuzeln anbieten:

Es fällt auf, dass bereits bei 3 Jahren nach DHB-Beginn (keine 2 Jahre nach DHB-Ende) das sogenannte Wollknäuel beginnt, sich zu entwirren und übersichtlich zu werden. Gründe dafür könnte man einige finden. Fest steht jedoch, dass über den 40-ten Monat hinaus nur noch erheblich weniger Verläufe aufgeführt sind. Schwer zu sagen, ob das alles Reissleinenmänner sind. Vermutlich schon.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## LudwigS

Das mit dem entwirrenden Wollknäuel hat sicher seine Ursache darin, dass

1. das Testosteron unterschiedlich schnell steigend (selten gar nicht) ist
2. die Wirkung unterschiedlich war

Bei der Beurteilung dieser Kurven muss auch berücksichtigt werden, dass diese Statistik schon etliche Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und die längsten Verläufe die ersten Leibowitz-Patienten mit dieser Therapie waren.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hartmut,

Nachdem Du nun schon zweimal darauf hingewiesen hast, dass Du Dich auf Reinardos Diagnosedaten 2007 beziehst, dann erkläre mir bitte, was Dein umfangreicher Beitrag mit Analysen, Vorschlägen an Reinardo soll.  Im Übrigen steht auch noch zu zwei weiteren Fragen Deine Stellungnahme aus, die mit Reinardos Krankheitsverlauf direkt nichts zu tun haben, und deren Beantwortung von allgemeinem Interesse sind, da Du neue Möglichkeiten der Krankheitsverlaufsanalyse mittels Markern aufzeigst bzw. Informationen über einen hohen Anteil von aneuploiden Verteilungen bei GS6 bringst, die zumindest mir noch nicht bekannt waren.

Gruß Knut

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Dieter,

Du schreibst:




> Es fällt auf, dass bereits bei 3 Jahren nach DHB-Beginn (keine 2 Jahre nach DHB-Ende) das sogenannte Wollknäuel beginnt, sich zu entwirren und übersichtlich zu werden. Gründe dafür könnte man einige finden. Fest steht jedoch, dass über den 40-ten Monat hinaus nur noch erheblich weniger Verläufe aufgeführt sind. Schwer zu sagen, ob das alles Reissleinenmänner sind. Vermutlich schon.


Hier irrst Du. Was Ludwig schreibt ist richtig:




> Bei der Beurteilung dieser Kurven muss auch berücksichtigt werden, dass diese Statistik schon etliche Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und die längsten Verläufe die ersten Leibowitz-Patienten mit dieser Therapie waren.


Die Leibowitz-Statistik ist m.E. 3 oder 4 Jahre alt. Die längsten Verläufe sind tatsächlich die ersten Patienten. Die vielen in der Statistik "abbrechenden" Verläufe sind schlicht und einfach dem Umstand geschuldet, dass deren DHB nicht länger zurückliegt und der "Monatszähler" hier endet. In Leibowitz' Statistiken gibt es nur wenige "Reißleinenzieher".

Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## Anonymous1

> Fest steht jedoch, dass über den 40-ten Monat hinaus nur noch erheblich weniger Verläufe aufgeführt sind. Schwer zu sagen, ob das alles Reissleinenmänner sind. Vermutlich schon.


Hallo Hartmut,

Du strickst zu einfach! Ich war nicht der Meinung, dass so viele Verläufe vor dem 40-ten Monat enden, weil das alles Aussteiger waren, die da nicht mehr aufgeführt wurden. Meine Anmerkung zur Reißleine ist total anders zu verstehen!

Schlimm genug, dass dieses Diagramm so viele grausige Verläufe aufweist, obwohl ein Großteil der Erfassten offenbar weniger als 40 Monate DHB-Karriere auf dem Buckel hatte und somit der eigentliche Knackpunkt, bei dem sich Erfolg oder Misserfolg zeigt, noch nicht dargestellt werden konnte. Ich wage die Behauptung, dass dieses Diagramm noch viel grausiger aussähe, wenn wir es bis heute fortgeschrieben vorliegen hätten und keiner von denen, die sich da noch so schön bei PSA 2 in Sicherheit wiegen, hätte an der Reißleine gezogen... Aber, ich vermute, es haben viele getan.

Eigentlich schuldet uns Dr. Bob den Fortgang der 107 DHB-Kurven schon allein aus Gründen der Fairness!

Gruß Dieter

----------


## hartmuth

> Eigentlich schuldet uns Dr. Bob den Fortgang der 107 DHB-Kurven schon allein aus Gründen der Fairness!


Hallo Dieter, das sehe ich auch so.




> Schlimm genug, dass dieses Diagramm so viele grausige Verläufe aufweist, obwohl ein Großteil der Erfassten offenbar weniger als 40 Wochen DHB-Karriere auf dem Buckel hatte und somit der eigentliche Knackpunkt, bei dem sich Erfolg oder Misserfolg zeigt, noch nicht dargestellt werden konnte. Ich wage die Behauptung, dass dieses Diagramm noch viel grausiger aussähe, wenn wir es bis heute fortgeschrieben vorliegen hätten und keiner von denen, die sich da noch so schön bei PSA 2 in Sicherheit wiegen, hätte an der Reißleine gezogen... Aber, ich vermute, es haben viele getan.


Grausige Verläufe? 40 "Wochen"? Wo siehst Du das alles. Das Schaubild spiegelt eine Erfolgstatistik wider, ob Du es glaubst oder nicht. Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, hatten im Leibowitzschen Patientenkollektiv  seiner Aussage nach nach 7 Jahren über 90%  noch keine Nachfolgetherapie, natürlich auch solche, deren DHB erst 60 Monate zurückliegt. Schau Dir's nochmal genau an.

Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Knut,

Du darfst Dir sicher sein, dass ich Deine Fragen beantworten werde. 
Wie ich schon andeutete, werde ich noch Reinardos Veröffentlichung hier im Forum abwarten. Was soll ich auf Darstellungen eingehen, die im Forum noch gar niemand kennt, wozu noch kein Gutachten vorliegt und wozu der Betroffene selbst noch  keine  Erläuterungen gegeben hat?? Du bist sicherlich mit mir auch nachsichtig, wenn ich Einzelfragen nicht getrennt vorweg beantworte.

Gruß Hartmut

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter, das sehe ich auch so.
> 
> 
> 
> Grausige Verläufe? 40 "Wochen"? Wo siehst Du das alles. Das Schaubild spiegelt eine Erfolgstatistik wider, ob Du es glaubst oder nicht. Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, hatten im Leibowitzschen Patientenkollektiv  seiner Aussage nach nach 7 Jahren über 90%  noch keine Nachfolgetherapie, natürlich auch solche, deren DHB erst 60 Monate zurückliegt. Schau Dir's nochmal genau an.
> 
> Gruß
> Hartmut


40 Wochen statt Monaten, - ich führe es auf die Hormonbehandlung zurück. Ich werde ein wenig Pause machen.

Leibowitz: Nach 7 Jahren  90 % noch keine Nachfolgetherapie? Da hätte er uns doch netterweise auch die PSA-Werte von den 90 % geben können. Fürs Schaubild.

Hartmut, ich möchte Dich nicht weiter irritieren in Deiner Meinung von der Erfolgsstatistik. Bleib dabei, es tut Dir gut. Vielleicht wirst Du bald bestätigt. Von der echten Homburg-Studie. Dann hätten wir ja Grund zum Feiern. Aber diesbezüglich ich bin sehr skeptisch.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Knut,
 gerne möchte ich auf Deine Fragen eingehen. Du wünschst geklärt zu haben:



> Nachdem Du nun schon zweimal darauf hingewiesen hast, dass Du Dich auf Reinardos Diagnosedaten 2007 beziehst, dann erkläre mir bitte, was Dein umfangreicher Beitrag mit Analysen, Vorschlägen an Reinardo soll.



Im wesentlichen erläuterte Reinardo in seinem Beitrag, was ihn schon lange beschäftigt und er des Öfteren schon thematisierte, nämlich wie es nach einer Hormontherapie zu einer erhöhten Malignität kommen kann. Darauf bezog sich auch der Kern meiner Antwort. U.a. schrieb Reinardo: _Die DNA-Analyse 6 Jahre spaeter zeigt eine Hoeherstufung der Malignitaet von peridiploid auf peritetraploid/multiploid._  Er sprach nicht von x-ploid, und ob er seine aktuellen Daten zu dem Zeitpunkt schon kannte, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Reinardo hat den von mir beantworteten Beitrag am 31.3. geschrieben, also 4 Wochen nach Eurer FNAB-Aktion. Irgendwie durfte ich schon davon ausgehen, dass sein Beitrag auch seine aktuelle Situation reflektiert und so ließ ich mich von seinem Status peritetraploid/multiploid, also den 2007er-Daten, leiten. Jedenfalls war mir beim Schreiben meines Artikels nicht präsent, dass seine 2008er-Daten eigentlich noch ausstanden. Gleich gar nicht hatte ich Kenntnis von diesen. Es wäre ausgesprochen doof von mir gewesen, hätte ich in Kenntnis veränderter aktueller Ploidie mich auf Altdaten bezogen. Meine Frau hält mir bisweilen so manches vor, aber so doof bin ich nun auch wieder nicht.
Du unterstellst mir mit Deinen Fragen die Kenntnis der neuesten Ploidie-Daten von Reinardo. Insofern wären Deine Fragen berechtigt. Merkwürdig bleiben die Fragen für mich dennoch. Meinen Sachverstand die Ploidie betreffend scheinst Du sehr niedrig anzusiedeln. Deine Fragen waren:



> 1. Wie schließt Du bei Reinardos neuer DNA-Verteilung auf das Vorhandensein von nennenswerten peritetraploiden Zellen?
> 2. Auf welche Erkenntnis basiert Deine Aussage, dass ein Großteil seines x-ploiden Tumors hormonsensitiv ist?



Ich denke ich muss nach dem Gesagten nicht darauf antworten.
Deine weitere Frage:



> 3. Die Klassifizierung in der Ploidie für höhere Malignität ist x-ploid und multiploid. Was verstehst Du unter aneuploide Verteilung und auf welche Quelle bezieht sich Deine Angabe GS6 mit 38 % Anteil von aneuploiden Verteilungen?


Die Daten beziehen sich auf eine amerikanische Untersuchung, die schon mehrere im Forum angeführt wurden. Eine Veröffentlichung fand sich in der Fachzeitschrift Der Pathologe:Der Pathologe 
Verlag: Springer-Verlag Heidelberg 
ISSN: 0172-8113 (Paper) 1432-1963 (Online) 
DOI: 10.1007/s002920050254 
Heft: Band 19, Nummer 1
Datum: Februar 1998Prof. Böcking , Institut für Cytopathologie, Heinrich-Heine-Universität DüsseldorfDie dort aufgeführten Daten:
GS---------Diploid---------Aneuploid-----Anzahl Befunde 
2-5----------85%--------------15%----------------564
6------------62%--------------38%-------------15.999
7------------33%--------------67%-------------12.768
8------------22%--------------78%--------------4.433
9-10---------13%--------------87%--------------2.167Es ist offensichtlich, dass diese Studie auch peritetraploide Tumore bzw. polyploide der Aneuploidie subsummiert. Es geht darum zu verstehen, dass zwar Gleason und DNA-Verteilung in der Regel eng korrelieren, dass aber zytologisch hochgradig maligne Tumore histologisch gut differenziert sein können und umgekehrt. Ich sehe in dieser Differenz den prognostischen Zusatzgewinn der Plodiebestimmung über den Gleason hinaus. Der Statistik nach sind diese Fälle keineswegs insignifikant, das zeigt auch die Oslo-Studie. Reinardo hat in einem seiner Beiträge betont, er würde heute gar keine histologische Untersuchung mehr machen, sondern auch für die Erstdiagnose eine DNA-Zytometrie. Deshalb habe ich u.a. geschrieben: ___Wenn ich bei Tribukait lese, dass Skelettmetastasen bei 10% der diploiden Tumore vorliegen, so scheint mir, dass nicht unbedingt die Ploidie das Geschehen diktiert._ Es war/ist ja nicht auszuschließen, dass Reinardo einen niedrigen Gleason hat.

 Zu Deinen weiteren Fragen:



> Erkäre mir bitte, welche Erkenntnisse Reinardo aus den Markern Bcl-2, HER2/neu, P27 oder P53 für den statt gefundenen Verlauf seiner Erkrankung und für seine gestellten Fragen gewinnen kann?


Aus meiner Sicht erfordert das Verständnis von Reinardos Entwicklung oder der Versuch dies zu verstehen einiges mehr als das, was die DNA-Zytometrie ihm bisher geboten hat. Die DNA-Zytometrie selbst schon könnte mehr dazu beitragen. In Reinardos Befund von 2007 schreiben Böcking und Bliemeister : ___Da andererseits die Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit unbehandelter Männer mit peritetraploiden Prostatakarzinomen kaum schlechter ist, als die von Männern ohne Karzinom, könnte man Reinardo angesichts dieser DNA-Verteilung auch zu einer Wait-and-seeStrategie raten. Regelmäßige FNABs zur DNA-Kontrolle ermöglichen schonend ein zuverlässiges Therapiemonitoring. Erst wenn sein Karzinom x-ploid (Typ C nach Tribukait) geworden sein sollte (was gar nicht eintreten muss), würde sich eine kombinierte Hormon-/Strahlentherapie empfehlen._
 Die Chancen für dieses was gar nicht eintreten muss waren nie ausgelotet worden. Mir war beim Studium dieses Befundes schon aufgefallen, dass es keinerlei Angaben zur Proliferationsfraktion, also zur Zellteilungsdynamik und damit der Wachstumsaktivität gab. Wenn Reinardos Tumor sich tatsächlich innerhalb von 9 Monaten von tetraploid nach x-polid entwickelt haben soll, so halte ich dies für kein Ruhmesblatt unseres Zytologenduos. Ich hege den Verdacht, dass in Böckings Institut, das sich in Abwicklung befindet, mit veralteten Gerätschaften gearbeitet wird, die gar nicht in der Lage sind, maximal qualifizierte Aussagen zur Tumoraktivität zu machen. Heute gehört die durchflußzytologische Technologie zum Standard. Die extensive Wachtumsaktivität kann der PSA widerspiegeln, zur Einschätzung des intensiven Wachstumsrisiko könnte auch die DNA-Zytometrie beitragen: _Mit fallendem DNA-Index ist auch ein Anstieg des Anteils von S-Phase-Zellen verbunden. Diese Beobachtung gibt einen Hinweis auf die mögliche Bedeutung der Zellproliferation bei der Selektion von Zellpopulationen mit höherem Malignitätspotential_ (Tribukait 2005). 

 Mir ging es bei der Erwähnung der genannten Marker nicht um die einzelne Kenngröße, sondern ums Prinzip. Die Dynamik von Tumoraktivitäten ist an bestimmte Voraussetzungen gebunden bzw. wird von diesen beeinflußt. Diese lassen sich heute mit diversen immunhistochemischen Markern durchaus beleuchten und prognostisch verwerten. Es betrifft dies die Regulatoren für die Apoptose und den Zellzyklus und die Indikatoren für androgen-insensitive Tumore. Ich will nur hierhin verweisen, wo eine Reihe von Markern und deren Bedeutung erläutert wird. 

 Natürlich, die meisten erfordern ein Stanzbiopsat, aber nicht alle. Schon das CGA ist einfach zu bestimmen bei der Blutabnahme. Hat Reinardo prüfen lassen, ob sich bei ihm vielleicht neuroendokrin was tut? Warum nicht p53 bestimmen? Das p53-Gen kodiert für ein Protein, das eine wesentliche Rolle die der Reparatur defekter Zellen spielt. Der Verlust des Gens induziert eine erhöhte Rate von Mutationen. Auch die Entwicklung zur Hormonunabhängigkeit wird mit dem p53 assoziiert. Warum nicht HER2/neu? Der Wachstumsrezeptor sagt aus ob der Tumor bereits ohne Androgene wachsen kann oder nicht. Warum nicht zur Proliferationsbestimmung Ki67/MIB-1? Ist das alles nicht interessant genug zu wissen und evtl. Rückschlüsse für die vergangene und zukünftige Entwicklung ziehen zu können?

 Grüße aus Rudersberg
 Hartmut

----------


## Hans-Joachim

> Ich hege den Verdacht, dass in Böckings Institut, das sich in Abwicklung befindet, mit veralteten Gerätschaften gearbeitet wird, die gar nicht in der Lage sind, maximal qualifizierte Aussagen zur Tumoraktivität zu machen.
> 
> Grüße aus Rudersberg
> Hartmut


Wie kannst Du nur den Papst angreifen? 

Wundere Dich nicht, wenn nun der Großinquisitor und seine ganze Kurie über Dich herfallen.

Grüße aus Pforzheim

Joachim

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hartmut,

danke für Deine Bemühungen, aber für mich ist nichts Neues dabei.

Gruß Knut.

----------

